# Exhaust cleaning



## stitchesatgreenacres (5 mo ago)

Any suggestions to cleaning off exhaust film off where it blows in my loader frame?
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Maybe some citrus based tar and bug remover may help. Then a little exhaust pipe addition may be in order, to redirect the flow.


----------



## stitchesatgreenacres (5 mo ago)

Thanks. I'll give it a try and let ya know


----------

